
Spam and Fake News Appearing in Google News - texan
https://www.johnscottrailton.com/gaming-google-news/
======
texan
See also
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/12/googles_news_algori...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/12/googles_news_algorithm_serves_up_penis_pills_for_all/)

